# protein shakes instead of food



## lodgi1436114589 (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm trying to bulk up at the minute. I'm not doing bad, i've put on 6lb of muscle in 3 months. I know for sure that I don't get enough protein but I'm struggling to get that much protein in in one day. I've got a full 2.25kg tub of reflex instant whey which I have 2-3 shakes a day of.

I was wondering if it was ok to have 5-6 shakes to boost my protein level up to the 1g per 1lb of weight. I currently eat cans of tuna/salmon, chicken portions and cans of sardines/sild at home for protein but it can be quite expensive.

This is my diet today if it makes any odds:

7am Bowl of alpen and shake with oats,

10.30am Sandwich (chicken tikka sandwich filler brown bread)

12.30pm Subway 6 inch BMT (salami, pepperoni, ham and salad + mayo)

2.45pm Sandwich (BBQ Chicken sandwich brown bread)

4.30pm Sandwich (chicken tikka sandwich filler brown bread)

5.30 GYM

7.30 Large chicken portion and 2 sausages fried, mash, carrots peas and gravy

9.20 Shake, sardines on toast

Any advice on the extra protein shake question would be appreciated. THanks.


----------



## Wriggler (Sep 15, 2008)

Bad news.....you DO have to eat massive amounts of protein per day to build muscle and it does cost a lot of money!! That is really the bottom line.

It's really up to you with what food stuffs you accomplish that in as only you know what is affordable and what tastes acceptable!

6lbs in 3 months is a good gain so you cant be too far off the mark but i'd watch your fats with the sandwich fillers and fried anything!

If you have completely exhausted every option of eating solid protein (whether because of time restraint/work/expense etc) then yes go for the added shakes to make up to your daily requirement...only down side is you will prob have to buy a 5lb tub of protein every 2 weeks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

as wriggler said, im not hitting my protein targets, i find it utterly impossible at the moment, if i put in pure dedication then i could easily but body building aint my profession so i wont lol

either way im gaining so whos to argue, ask yourself the same question

if you feel you have no more solid food options go for a shake or two more


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

lodgi said:


> I'm trying to bulk up at the minute. I'm not doing bad, i've put on 6lb of muscle in 3 months. I know for sure that I don't get enough protein but I'm struggling to get that much protein in in one day. I've got a full 2.25kg tub of reflex instant whey which I have 2-3 shakes a day of.
> 
> I was wondering if it was ok to have 5-6 shakes to boost my protein level up to the 1g per 1lb of weight. I currently eat cans of tuna/salmon, chicken portions and cans of sardines/sild at home for protein but it can be quite expensive.
> 
> ...


Mate I think you need to really revise your diet.

For a start can you replace some of those sandwiches a day

with lean meat/fish/eggs/veg/rice/pasta you could prepare these the night

before if you work out and about

if your buying all those you must be spending like £10 a day on all that crap, that could get 10 chicken fillets.

And Fried sausages  they really got to go mate

Its best to get your nutrition from real food and I think you could

spend your money better, start to think about whole foods

keeping processed foods out of your diet, once you have the

best from the foods your eating then think about adding extra

whey if its really needed.


----------



## Valkenburg (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm eating about 160g protein a day and in the last 2 months I've gained 14lbs. Some of that is fat (I am bulking) but a lot is muscle. Sorry, but I don't believe in the huge doses of protein that supplement companies and magazines recommend. In any case, you've got to have a diet which is sustainable, and eat 200-300g protein a day is not sustainable.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

When you drink whey, you're missing out on fibrous tissue which takes longer to digest ... Whey is almost immediately digested wheres meat takes a couple of hours .. and milk protein lots more. So in essence you are lacking a protein source 30 mins after taking whey, so that's like 2 and a half hours for most!


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

eat 6-12 eggs a day mate


----------



## iveyAg (Jan 4, 2009)

yeah you definately eat too many sandwiches. You could consider buying some weight gain, which is cheaper than whey, and is good for getting extra calories imbetween meals, plus protein, and they are v. convenient. i also like to eat cottage cheese, because its cheap and a good source of protein. would also recommend eating some eggs at sometime during the day, i have them for breakfast along with oats and a nana.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Most people have the same problem mate, we aint professional bb's so yes, it is difficult to get it all in in time.

A sandwich ISN'T a meal though, 5 sandwiches doesn't = 5 meals.

Breakfast: Porridge, banana and shake.?

10.30: 4 scrambled egg on toast?

Also, buy a load of cheap chicken breast and prepare the night before with some rice or pasta and veg, brocolli is a good one.

Try a Casein Protein (i think) at bedtime, its slower digesting so better for overnight digestion, not good after a workout though, it needs to be absorbed asap then so normal whey protein is cool.

I'm no expert by a mile, any corrections gladly accepted, good luck mate.


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Also, shakes are never as good as whole foods, there a bonus, and shouldn't been seen as a substitute for them!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Right i don't know if some1 has said this but 1g per lb of bodyweight is ****all to bulk. You need at least 1.5/2 grams! Also cut the sarnie's, grab yourself full chickens, some can's of tuna etc! Full meals **** on shakes, i personally use reflex whey & find it great value. Put some fruit in your diet! I use 1 protein shake right after training & 1 before bed to prevent muscle breakdown! Don't overtrain, make sure you get enough sleep. Anything else you need advise on then just let me know.


----------



## lodgi1436114589 (Oct 22, 2008)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Right i don't know if some1 has said this but 1g per lb of bodyweight is ****all to bulk. You need at least 1.5/2 grams! Also cut the sarnie's, grab yourself full chickens, some can's of tuna etc! Full meals **** on shakes, i personally use reflex whey & find it great value. Put some fruit in your diet! I use 1 protein shake right after training & 1 before bed to prevent muscle breakdown! Don't overtrain, make sure you get enough sleep. Anything else you need advise on then just let me know.


SOme really useful info there guys. I think I'll ditch 1 or 2 sandwiches and go with a tub of cooked chicken and pasta/can of tuna/banana etc. I'll check out the recipe section to get some good ideas for chicken and broccoli.

THe reason I go with the sandwiches at the moment is convenience. I'm at college through the week and out of the house from 7am while 7pm. Cans of tuna are obviously convenient and all i need is a spoon to eat it. I'll definately check out the recipe section and get some nice pasta/rice n chicken recipes.

Thanks alot!


----------

